# Niggles and Hershey



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

niggles says hi (oh here is the dictionary terms for niggles) gyro my cat decided he needed a photo- op in the background

*•niggles - fuss: worry unnecessarily or excessively; 
•niggles - A minor complaint or problem; Small, cramped handwriting; To trifle with; to deceive; to mock; To dwell too much on minor points; To fidget, fiddle, be restless*










hershey- recently deceased 9-25-10 R.I.P mom and litter of 8


----------



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

They are both so cute, Niggles is smiling! I like the cat in the background of Niggles' picture ;D


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

yeah gyro had to get his photo-op and niggles does look happy lol


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Are these new rats?


----------



## PEG (Aug 19, 2010)

Niggles ???


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Thats kinda racist right?
Unless I am missing something.


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

i have posted the definition of niggles up by his picture. it has nothing to do with race therefore it is not a racist name or comment


----------



## Nagi (Sep 19, 2010)

Beautiful<3 Funny, hearing Niggles, I didn't even associate it with race. Hmm.


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

well a moderator did. i have had a few people asking that. but he is the whole definition of niggles lol


----------



## Nagi (Sep 19, 2010)

Well lets hope the definition will clear up any possible misunderstandings. ;D


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

yup i hope so. they are the cutest lol. great personalities... sadly hershey is prego from original snake food owners


----------



## Nagi (Sep 19, 2010)

That is heartbreaking. I'm happy she is safe<3


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

yeah me too. some people on here think i got her because she is pregnant and that i am trying to fill a void since jojo's litter did not survive but in truth i lost my first rat peaches to some sickness earlier this week and i was trying to find another rat with the same kind of personality. out of 2 dozen rats she was the only female with that personality. it is hard to find rats here in chico because im allergic to rat hair. double rex and hairless are the only things i can handle and the place i get my rats from was the only place that had them... sadly it is a snake breeding facility


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

niggles responds to his name now. he will be curled in a ball and i will say niggles and he comes running to the door begging to be held. if i dont take him out right away he makes this odd sqeeking noise as he runs back and forth till i pick him up. once in my arms its like holding a dog... kisses kisses and more kisses. im so shocked he is nothing like the other rats ive gotten from that reptile shop.

hershey is a grouch pregnant woman who doesnt like anything unless its on her terms when she wants it, but she is still lovable and sweet. im sure once the babies are born and older she will mellow down and be lovable too. i can see it already more and more everyday


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Awwe Niggles sounds adorable! I am glad they are safe now  I'm sure Hershey will chill out a bit once the babies are a bit older. From the conditions they likely came from, she has a right to be protective of her bubs! 

I wanted to ask... in your first picture... what color is your cat? Kind of looks siamese then with some stripes.. I'm just wondering because my kittens mom was the exact same color... lol.


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

gyro is what my vet called a tiger stripe siamese when we got him neutered. 









shin- mai with 5 babies- 1 is kinda hidden. (the black one passed away after 1 week. very sickly litter, mom was a rescue from a rice mill had no milk dilivered the night i brought her home








the four surviving babies- (gray tuxedo, tan tuxedo. twins, females in back), full siamese, and tiger stripe siamese (darker colors came with age. in front)

sorry the dates on the pics are wrong. they are only 1 year old now


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

your welcome. yeah i just concider him a tiger strip siamese. its the best explaination for his colors. hes cross eyed too which is yet another siamese trait. the mom and all the kittens, except the female gray and white tuxedo were cross eyed


----------



## Nekopan (Mar 18, 2010)

The proper name for the colour is Lynx Point Siamese. Looks just like my Misu.


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

Nekopan said:


> The proper name for the colour is Lynx Point Siamese. Looks just like my Misu.


thank you!!!! i never knew much about mix breeds. i know alot about pure bred cats but wow i just learned something. thank you


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Thanks Kyla 

So a lynx point siamese is a mix bred? Its not just a color?


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

??? um lol lets just keep this thread about niggles and hershey. oh and hershey bit me again. check out her post in the accidental litters. i posted a pic of her handy work


----------

